# Cost Spreadsheet of Self Build



## Delfagio1 (25 Mar 2010)

Hey All,

Just wonderinghasanyone build recently who would have a spreadsheet of their costs, budgets etc

I would be greatfull if someone out their does if they could send it to me. Planning on self building myself and wanna work out budgets and costs.

Many thanks

Steven


----------



## sman (25 Mar 2010)

when i get round to it i'll put up my own but i found this very useful at the time.
http://selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com/


----------



## Delfagio1 (29 Mar 2010)

Hey Sman,

Yea whenever you get yours up that would be great. Would love to have a look. Im just trying to set up my own at the moment but its trickier than you'd think. Thanks for the link to the other site, very helpful also.

Let me know when u put yours up,

Many thanks 

Steven


----------

